# Pronuncia da letra "V"



## MPA

Sempre me disseram que a letra vê no espanhol se pronuncia como um "bê curto", mas vejo em vários áudios essa letra sendo pronunciada como o vê do português. Então, a minha dúvida é: qual a forma correta de pronunciar a letra vê.

De preferência, dêem resposta baseada no espanhol da Espanha.


----------



## sureño

Eu acho que as duas letras "b" e "v" são pronunciadas como "b" em todas partes no espanhol de hoje.
A diferença foi perdida no pasado.


----------



## coquis14

sureño said:


> Eu acho que as duas letras "b" e "v" são pronunciadas como "b" em todas partes no espanhol de hoje.
> A diferença foi perdida no pasado.


*Sureño *está no certo , a pronuncia das duas letras é por igual.Também não faz diferencia nenhuma na Espanha.

Até mais ver...


----------



## Tomby

Concordo com Sureño e Coquis14. 
TT.


----------



## ronanpoirier

O meu conterrâneo deve ter escutado aquele som mais macio do V/B entre duas vogais, que no IPA é representado pela letra beta do grego. 

Realmente, esses dois sons são muito parecidos, entretanto, o V do português é feito com os dentes superiores e com o lábio inferior. Esse som do V/B entre duas vogais é feito com o lábio inferior E com o lábio superior, quase que como um assobio.


----------



## Outsider

O som do "v" português pura e simplesmente não existe na esmagadora maioria dos dialectos do espanhol.

Em contrapartida, o "b" (e o "v" por igual) tem duas variantes sonoras, uma mais forte e uma mais suave. A mais forte aparece geralmente no início das palavras, e a mais suave em posição intervocálica. Este último som pode soar parecido com um "v" a ouvidos lusófonos destreinados, mas não é de todo o mesmo.


----------



## Atomina the atomic nina

Um àparte, no Norte de PT "trocam os vês pelos bês", num estáis a ber???


----------



## Outsider

Sim, mas aqui falamos do espanhol...


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Veja neste longo fio, especialmente o post #48. 

Adeus.


----------



## Alandria

Gostaria de ler opiniões de chilenos sobre o assunto. Conheço muitos que pronunciam o "v" como no português.


----------



## Outsider

Há excepções, mas são muito localizadas. E o mais importante é que mesmo os hispanófonos que usam o som [v] não distinguem a pronúncia da letra "v" da da letra "b", a não ser por preciosismo -- isto é, pronunciam o "b" também como [v]. Veja isto.


----------



## Carfer

Outsider said:


> mesmo os hispanófonos que usam o som [v] não distinguem a pronúncia da letra "v" da da letra "b",


 
O que vou dizer tem pouco interesse, mas esta observação do Outsider fez-me lembrar uma nora espanhola que tive que garantia a pés juntos que não conseguia distinguir o '_b_' do '_v_'. Para ela eram o mesmo som, o que, como calculam, a mim me espantava muito.


----------



## argentinodebsas

En el español actual no existe ninguna diferencia entre la letra B y la V. El hecho de que se hayan mantenido las dos letras responde pura y exclusivamente a motivos etimológicos que nada tienen que ver con la fonética. Por esto, las letras que en portugués se llaman simplemente bê y vê, en muchas variantes del castellano necesitan denominaciones aclaratorias:

En la Argentina decimos:      be larga  y   ve corta
En otros países dicen:         be alta    y   ve baja   o   be grande  y  ve chica
En España, en cambio es:    be          y   uve

El sonido bilabial representado por las letras b/v cambia dependiendo de la posición en la que se encuentre dentro de determinada palabra, y NO de la letra con la que esté escrito. Esto sucede también con otros sonidos como el representado con la letra d.

Del mismo modo en que la primera d de la palabra dado no suena igual que la segunda, ya que son alófonos; no es el mismo sonido el de la primera b de baboso que el de la segunda, ni el de la v con el de la b en víbora (no por la letra sino por la ubicación).

Por último, si querés ampliar un poco o no te quedó del todo claro, podés ver lo que dice la RAE al respecto en el Diccionario Panhispánico de Dudas:

buscon.rae.es/dpdI/SrvltConsulta?lema=b
buscon.rae.es/dpdI/SrvltConsulta?lema=v


Saludos


----------



## ceballos

Carfer, provavelmente a tua nora referia-se a que não há diferença sonora entre b e v em espanhol.
Não concordo com argentinodebsas quando diz que o som de b e v muda dependendo de onde se encontre dentro da palavra. Eu acho que em espanhol (européu) não existe nem b nem v mas sim um híbrido esquisito que nem é bilabial nem é fricativo.
Por isso é que tanta gente tem problemas com a ortografia, e por isso é que pássamos a infância a fazer ditados de b e v, porque se tivessem sido diferentes na pronúncia, chegava com escutar.
É só dar uma olhada aos comentários sobre notícias que as pessoas fazem em jornáis na net para ver os erros e horrores ortográficos que aparecem neste sentido.
E por último, e os problemas que isto causa aos espanhóis quando pretendemos falar línguas, seja inglês, seja português.....


----------



## Estefanía Perdomo

Aquí en Venezuela ciertamente pronunciamos la B igual a la V, no hablo por la totalidad, pero sí por un altísimo porcentaje. Y aquí se les llama B alta y V pequeña.

Y me pasó una vez algo con un hablante del portugués, él no entendía que yo le estaba diciendo lavanda y creyó que yo le estaba hablando de música. Me impresionó mucho porque yo no sabía que en Brasil, de donde él es, existía la diferencia. Qué admiración. Él me quiso corregir y yo le expliqué sobre ese y otros casos.

Sin embargo, creo que también un alto porcentaje de venezolanos sabe cómo se debe pronunciar la V pequeña, porque en los colegios siempre se enseña, se enseña que es labidental. La explicanción de esto es la misma que da Ronanpoirier.

Saludos.


----------



## argentinodebsas

ceballos said:


> Carfer, provavelmente a tua nora referia-se a que não há diferença sonora entre b e v em espanhol.
> Não concordo com argentinodebsas quando diz que o som de b e v muda dependendo de onde se encontre dentro da palavra. Eu acho que em espanhol (européu) não existe nem b nem v mas sim um híbrido esquisito que nem é bilabial nem é fricativo.
> Por isso é que tanta gente tem problemas com a ortografia, e por isso é que pássamos a infância a fazer ditados de b e v, porque se tivessem sido diferentes na pronúncia, chegava com escutar.
> É só dar uma olhada aos comentários sobre notícias que as pessoas fazem em jornáis na net para ver os erros e horrores ortográficos que aparecem neste sentido.
> E por último, e os problemas que isto causa aos espanhóis quando pretendemos falar línguas, seja inglês, seja português.....




En la definición de alófono del DRAE hay un ejemplo justamente con los sonidos representados por la letra b:

*2.     * m._ Fon._ Cada una de las variantes que se dan en la pronunciación de un mismo fonema, según la posición de este en la palabra o sílaba, según el carácter de los fonemas vecinos, etc.; p. ej., la _b_ oclusiva de _tumbo_ y la fricativa de _tubo_ son *alófonos* del fonema /_b_/.


_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_

La existencia de alófonos pasa totalmente desapercibida al hablar, pero existe. Tomate el trabajo de ver como posicionás la boca en la v de "víbora" y después hacé lo mismo con la b y te vas a dar cuenta de que no ponés la boca de la misma manera. Lo mismo pasa con las dos d de dado.

De hecho, en el Alfabeto Fonético Internacional son sonidos representados por diferentes símbolos. Ver:

es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Transcripci%C3%B3n_fon%C3%A9tica_del_espa%C3%B1ol_con_el_AFI


Saludos.


----------



## ceballos

argentinodebsas said:


> En la definición de alófono del DRAE hay un ejemplo justamente con los sonidos representados por la letra b:
> 
> *2.     * m._ Fon._ Cada una de las variantes que se dan en la pronunciación de un mismo fonema, según la posición de este en la palabra o sílaba, según el carácter de los fonemas vecinos, etc.; p. ej., la _b_ oclusiva de _tumbo_ y la fricativa de _tubo_ son *alófonos* del fonema /_b_/.
> 
> 
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_
> 
> La existencia de alófonos pasa totalmente desapercibida al hablar, pero existe. Tomate el trabajo de ver como posicionás la boca en la v de "víbora" y después hacé lo mismo con la b y te vas a dar cuenta de que no ponés la boca de la misma manera. Lo mismo pasa con las dos d de dado.
> 
> De hecho, en el Alfabeto Fonético Internacional son sonidos representados por diferentes símbolos. Ver:
> 
> es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Transcripci%C3%B3n_fon%C3%A9tica_del_espa%C3%B1ol_con_el_AFI
> 
> 
> Saludos.



No entanto não consigo ouvir a diferença de sons em "víbora" nem "beber" ou "vivir" a não ser pelas vogais.


----------



## Outsider

Em transcrição fonética, lêem-se [biβoɾa], [beβeɾ] e [biβiɾ]. No entanto, o som * e o som [β] são alófones, que os hispanófonos entendem como variantes do "mesmo" som.

Por seu turno, parece-me que alguns lusófonos notam a diferença entre os alófones  e [β], e concluem erradamente que os hispanófonos distinguem o "b" do "v".*


----------



## argentinodebsas

Outsider said:


> Em transcrição fonética, lêem-se [biβoɾa], [beβeɾ] e [biβiɾ]. No entanto, o som * e o som [β] são alófones, que os hispanófonos entendem como variantes do "mesmo" som.
> 
> Por seu turno, parece-me que alguns lusófonos notam a diferença entre os alófones  e [β], e concluem erradamente que os hispanófonos distinguem o "b" do "v".*


*

Exacto.*


----------



## Alandria

Hispanófonos geralmente enfraquecem as consoantes "d", "b" e "g" quando estão entre vogais...


----------

